# Yanmar - Keep Calm



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

I've seen the Deere version and wanted one in my tractor shed for the Yanmar in a simple 8.5x11 frame. So, a quick PDF was made. Hope others can find this handy as well.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

It's rained all week. Bummer not Keeping Calm like the Yanmar. I want to use it.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Got 95% done mowing today and then ... rain. Why oh why could it not wait till the last 5% got done. Now it's wait till it stops, wait till it gets dry enough. 

Not having a Keep Calm day with the Yanmar.  I wanted to disc harrow too! 

Snapped a shot when the DW yelled out and waved LUNCH!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Got to keep calm. But the RAIN out this way is really driving me nuts. Wish I was back in the land of cotton in TN. WI is way to wet for me !!!! 

So, last weekend I was able to disc harrow some. Then the rain. Worked a bit on the vehicle today and wanted to finish the disc harrow work. NOPE. Rain again and right now it's still going all night. 

Well, here's last week's beginning for disc'ing.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Keep calm.... go Yanmar!


----------

